# rig trip 3-20 & 21 OBA



## 32zf (Oct 1, 2009)

headed out of OB Friday afternoon. Tried bait with no luck, so SW we went. Made it to Ram, Horn, and then Nakika. No current or YF. Headed further south to drill ship. No current and no YF. Then headed to Thunderhawk area. Found some current and went 2 for 3 quickly with plenty of fish is chunk lines, then current quit and no more YF. Gave it another shot at daylight and caught another nice YF. Still no current and fishing was a little tough. Headed North and caught a good mess of barrel fish, grouper, and other misc reef fish. All in all a good trip. Wish we had more current or live bait, but is was what it was.


















http://vimeo.com/123085568


----------



## Bilbo (May 21, 2014)

Awesome Video guys! What was the total mileage for that trip if you dont mind?


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Great trip guys, cannot wait to go...Nice tunas,congrats, obviously you persisted and went the extra length( at high speed I presume:yes very nice boat and beautiful seas, what could one ask for more .
Thank you for sharing, great video.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

AWESOME!!!!! Thanks for the report!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for posting, glad you were able to get out and take advantage of the weather we had!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow, looks like a pretty awesome trip to me !
thanks for posting your report.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That video was very cool too !


----------



## 32zf (Oct 1, 2009)

Bilbo said:


> Awesome Video guys! What was the total mileage for that trip if you dont mind?


The last rig we were at chart plotter said 140 mile to pass. I would estimate total mileage close to 300 miles. Boat carries total of 460 gallons, we averaged 1.2mpg loaded at 50mph.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Kelly did you sell the Glacier BAy canyon runner?


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

OUTSTANDING! Luved the pics; tks for the report....:thumbsup:


----------



## Obvious (Mar 5, 2014)

Awesome trip. 
My reading comprehension is failing me. You already answered my question.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Damn guys you went all the way to the rig ThunderHawk? That's where I caught my YFT. It looks like you guys had perfect seas for the ride, and to a box full of fish makes out for a great trip. Wtg.
Whyme
Mako my Dayo


----------



## BobJack (Nov 4, 2009)

Cool video!!!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Very nice report. Love the video. The underwater portion is epic watching the turns in the line and the boat from that angle...very informative. I also love the still and two little trails coming off the tail. Very neat.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice conditions for a 300 mile trip at 50 mph. Great underwater video also. Some good eats to top it off.


----------

